# Will the Mantid's Leg Regrow?



## JimmyMature (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi all, I have an L2 Giant Asian and it's just molted but one of the legs looks 'dead' will/could it be fixed with the next Molt?


Cheers,


Jim


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah, they can regrow limbs through moulting. We had an L2 Congo with only 1 arm, we called her gammy thinking she wouldn't survive, although she grew up to be the biggest baddest member of the bunch! 


As long as your mantis is able to hang fine, then it is likely to moult and regrow it's limb.


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

*mantids*

HI
The only thing I would add is, that you say the leg looks dead, a mantis will regrow a lost limb, normally in two moults, but yours will either bite off the damaged limb or loose it during the next moult so will probably take three more to grow it back.

Regards

Graham


----------



## JimmyMature (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, still trying to get my head round how this will work! The mantis has removed the dead part of its leg but i just dont get where the leg will grow from!

Will it grow where the dead leg is and just poke through or will it grow along side it's body underneath the old skin?

Sorry if the above doesn't make sense but I just don't get it!


Jim


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

The new leg will grow kinda scrunched up and soft inside the stump of the old leg, and will likely regrow slightly smaller than the other legs, then reach normal size the next moult.


----------

